# Motorhome accident m6 haydock park - looked nasty



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Travelling south this afternoon on m6 saw auto trail overturned being lifted off m6 on northbound carriageway by haydock park cheshire area. there were massive tailbacks and it looked like several other vehicles may have been involved. 

Anyone there?

Hope no-one injured and all safe.

Ruth


----------

